# Life after retirement



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

What do you plan to do after you retire? Some people plan to change very little in their life after retirement and some plan to make major changes.

Having retired quite early and now having 26 years of retirement under my belt, I have met a lot of people who were retired and seen how they have chosen to start life after retirement. Generally speaking, they all fall into predictable categories.

First are those who see retirement as an ending. All they do is wait for the the final day. Not very appealing obviously but believe me there are those who see no 'life' after retirement at all. Usually this is someone who was very career oriented and places a great deal of emphasis on their 'position' in their past working life. They connect their self worth with their position and the position of 'retired' is not one they perceive as desirable. Unfortunately, not much can be done to help them. They can usually be identified by how often they refer to their past working life in their conversations (everyone does for a while but you should eventually be dropping that habit) even after they have been retired for years.

Next are those who plan a major new lifestyle. They see retirement as a beginning of a whole new life without the need to work for a living. This is a good thing. However, like anything else in life, you can go too far with that. Some may sell up and move to a 'tropical paradise', only to discover it isn't what they expected it to be and they just don't 'stick'. Not everyone is suited to living in a whole new environment.

Some may sell up and decide to live full time in an RV. That's a popular N. American retirement idea. Summers in Canada and winters in Florida for example. Again, it will not suit everyone and like moving to another country, there is no way to know beforehand whether it will suit you or not. Investing a lot of money in either a move or an RV can be a very expensive lesson to learn if it doesn't work out. That's where the going too far too soon comes into it all.

Various other versions of major changes are also done. Like selling the house in a city and opening a B&B somewhere, only to discover that being tied down to a business and making beds every day is not that much fun. Or investing in a boat instead of an RV and planning to sail around the world forever more. 

Next are those who plan to change little but spend their time on hobbies. Things like golf, painting, writing, restoring classic cars, etc. etc. Keep the familiar and spend time on things of interest. Sounds good if it works for you. But what if you get tired of golfing every second day?

Now here's my point. You cannot plan your retirement any more than you could plan your life before retirement. Things will happen, interests will change, life will throw you a curve. If you only live 5 years after retirement, you probably could plan it but if you live much longer than that, things will change. 

In the 26 years I have been retired, there is no way I could have predicted some of the things that have changed in my life during that time. Did you predict your dependence on Google or cellphones or iPads 26 years ago? Neither did I.

So, it's fine to have a plan to start with but don't put all your eggs in one basket and fail to have a plan B or the ability to adapt to plan C which you haven't even thought of yet. I have seen a lot of retirees lock themselves in to something in one way or another and live to regret it.

Now, what's your plan?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's my solution, reached eventually along the way. Plan no farther than next year and re-visit every year just as you would do with an annual budget.

If you do that, it has a major affect on how you will make your decisions. For example, let's say you like the idea of selling up, buying an RV and hitting the road full time. OK, do that, but do it with the thought in mind that next year you may not want to do that anymore. See how it will change your decision making? Are you likely to invest $150k in an RV if you might only use it for a year? Or are you more likely to buy a used RV for $25k, rent out the house instead of selling it, etc. 

It changes the process entirely if you look at it as a plan for a year rather than as a plan for the rest of your life. I have lived in various countries since I retired. I didn't start out planning to do that, it just happened. I planned to travel after I retired and I did that for a couple of years. One day I arrived somewhere thinking I would spend a week or so and ended up staying 7 years. I never planned to stay, I just never decided to leave.

At another fork in the road that I did not know existed until I came to it, I planned to meet my Brother in our birth country to scatter my Mother's ashes. While there I met the woman who is now my wife. I returned to where I had been living, packed up and moved within a week. There was nothing holding me back from doing that.

Don't make plans that lock you in financially or with major commitments of any other kind. Retirement should be about freedom. The freedom to not have to work for a living and the freedom to get up each morning and say, 'so what do I want to do today' and then just go and do it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

7 years ago,purchase retirement property on the ocean



will retire to hobby property(total of 126 acres)new house and large garage to practice my mechanic career of the last 37 years

I will be 56,expect to live to 100,run 7 to 10k 5 days a week,good health,also good wife


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

As one who lives & travels in a rv 6-7 months/year for the last 6 years I would recommend buying a 250k rv...after all it will become your home. Spending 25k on a used rv to full time will doom the dream from the beginning.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

We planned to do nothing........have done nothing.......and therefore we haven't been disappointed.

I suppose living with my retired grandparents when I began working full time at 15 (my parents lived in the country), gave me an inkling into how retired folks usually live.

Just the basics..........please and thank you.


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

i got plenty of hobbies to keep my busy after retirement:

Visit friends(traveling to see them all over the country)
skateboard(do it every day regardless and still have fun, plus its great exercise)
filming/photography(that hobby emerged as i got more into skateboarding)
work on my blog
take care of my dog(given that it will still be around in 10 years)
learn musical instrument(working full time but still managing to squeeze in time to learnt he guitar and piano)
Most importantly take my time doing things. AKA have a glorious breakfast every morning and take my time cleaning up
also exercising at the gym has been a huge hobby for the last 5 years of my life and has turned to a lifestyle. 
I look at retirement as a means to fully allow myself to invest my time with things i enjoy while being able to fully enjoy the moment because i am not continuously rushed to do thing. 
In my profession too i could choose to work on a casual basis, so if i need some extra funds i would go into work for a day or two a week.
I think retirement is just the beginning to a whole new life, and we have the ability to make it great, and make it terrible. But the most important take away i think is to just enjoy the present as much as you can even if you aren't retired yet.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> As one who lives & travels in a rv 6-7 months/year for the last 6 years I would recommend buying a 250k rv...after all it will become your home.


I'm just curious where are you travelling with your RV? I assime mostly in US especially in winter time, but 
if you are going there every year, you cannot exceed 120 days/year. 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/canadian-snowbirds-rules-you-need-to-know-1.2925513
So, where are you staying?

Also, how do you find parking places for your RV? Any specific websites? How much such parking cost you?
If you want to go to some mountain raks (like Glacier), you cannot drive there with RV, so do you rent car in this case?
Generally, can you find RV parking close to (as an example) Yosemite park?
Can you drive with RV to Mexico?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> i got plenty of hobbies to keep my busy after retirement:


same here  
when retire (hopefully in several years), I'm planning to go 2-3 hours everyday to gym + swimming pool, play more hockey (hopefully my health will allow it ), video/photo + editing existing (have thousands, but no time to edit), learn foreign language (learning Spanish, again , not enough time), fishing, books/movies (have huge collection), planning trips (my wife and friends telling that I'm really good at it and encourage me to create travel bloq) and .... travel....travel....travel


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

I retired over 4 yrs ago. Must admit to playing golf nearly every day, I love it and only took it up one or 2 yrs before retirement, plan on continuing. The best thing has been the freedom, also huge stress relief from getting away from my business and I can do whatever I want, whenever I want, within reason, I do have my wife to consider. We bought a slightly used motorhome and have spent 2 winters in it on the west coast but, like Eder said, we bought a nice modern 40 footer with all the bells and whistles and it's like home away from home. I always had an interest in money and finance so spent some time learning more and doing some some trading/investing etc, got rid of my advisor (salesman) and re-invested both our RRSP's, TFSA's as well as a chunk of non-registered in my corporation. There have been some gains, some losses, it has been a steep curve for me. I have also done a bunch of reno on our home as I have the skills, just never had the time. We have another property in BC that we rented but it has been a continuous headache and plan on a few renos there and selling it. Also have our main home on the market as we no longer need to stay here since our kids/grandkids don't live here anymore. Don't know where we will move for sure but likely eventually sell both properties, buy 2 smaller properties and spend our time between the 2, one closer to the kids and maybe one on west coast for the winter. Nobody knows what is around the next curve and you have to remain flexible. There will be a golf course nearby, lol, and a good internet connection.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I too have plenty of plans in "retirement":

More golf.
Visit friends.
Travel.
Write a book.
Exercise more.
Volunteer.
Learn new skills.
Become a better surfer.
Take care of my blog.
Freelance.
Become a better chef.
Grow a larger garden.
And about three dozen other things to do....

I'm looking forward to leaving the rat race on my own terms, hopefully, maybe, eventually


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

No offense people but I would suggest just about everyone who has replied so far should consider learning how to write in proper sentences and use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling. Especially those who are planning on writing a blog. 

Some comments look like they were written by 14 year olds texting on their cellphones. I expect better of adults.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

gibor said:


> I'm just curious where are you travelling with your RV? I assime mostly in US especially in winter time, but
> if you are going there every year, you cannot exceed 120 days/year.
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/canadian-snowbirds-rules-you-need-to-know-1.2925513


You can be there for more than 120 days/yr. There are just more filing requirements, if you do.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Especially those who are planning on writing a blog.


Don't afraid to call the names 
In anycase my blog will be in Russian


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Guban said:


> You can be there for more than 120 days/yr. There are just more filing requirements, if you do.


I understood from this article that in this case you can be IRS target ....


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been semi retired for quite some time now, but do work part time at the local university. That keeps me on my toes. Every day I get up with hubby (who pulls the plug in a few months!) , have breakfast and head to the gym. On the way home I run errands, groceries, banking ....whatever. Home to walk the dog, a nice long walk. I then do house stuff and meal prep. Right now I am creating some Christmas ornaments to donate to my SIL who sells them for animal charity. I like that a lot!
When the fall semester is over we are booked for five weeks in Mexico, we arrive back home the day before I head back to work for the winter semester.
I am trying to learn Spanish also....I really suck at that but I can say " my cat eats an apple" ....why would I need to know that?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm just curious where are you travelling with your RV? 

*I have been everywhere from Cape Breton to Key West to San Diego and Cabo san Lucas and everywhere in between.*

I assime mostly in US especially in winter time, but 
if you are going there every year, you cannot exceed 120 days/year. 

*I stay around 6 months. I file a Form 8840 Closer Connection Exception Statement but can stay longer if I apply for a visa. You can stay 6 months normally without closer inspection...although my passport gets scanned going into & return from USA I also enter Mexico the last 2 years for 2-3 months, they don't scan or ask for passports lol. The USA customs guy said he is unsure how they would account for people like me for stay time but said a Visa statement would be sufficient to show how long I was in Mexico and not in USA.*


So, where are you staying?

*I like Knight Key Rv http://www.knightskeyrvresortandmarina.com/ in Marathon ,Florida...LVMC Resort in Las Vegas http://www.lvmresort.com/ ...Chula Vista Rv & Marine http://www.chulavistarv.com/ in San Diego & Playa Norte Rv http://www.playanortervpark.com/ in Los Barriles, Baja Sur the most.
*

Also, how do you find parking places for your RV? Any specific websites? How much such parking cost you?

*I use Walmarts,rest areas, truck stops etc when travelling till I get to where I want to be, then find a decent place to set up. We stay in many State & National Parks etc.A lot of Casinos as well as they cater to rv's. Parking can be free or up to oner $100/nite depending on how ritzy you want. The most expensive I paid was a joint in Palm Desert that included a man made lake, golf course, hot tubs, restaurants, etc etc....pretty fun but too much doniro.
*

If you want to go to some mountain raks (like Glacier), you cannot drive there with RV, so do you rent car in this case?

*I have been to and stayed at countless mountain parks. Glacier at least 4 times....Yosemite twice....I drive there with my 43' rv towing my Jeep Wrangler...no biggi....every one is doing it.*


Generally, can you find RV parking close to (as an example) Yosemite park?
*
See above...National Parks were made for rv's...those that say you can't do it in rv's bigger than 32' don't know how to drive!*


Can you drive with RV to Mexico?

*I've been to Mexico the last 2 seasons and will go again this year. Highways are better than Canada with less traffic if you use the Cuenta (toll) highways. I've also been down the Baja twice towing the Jeep...no biggi...lots of snowbirds doing it. With our devalued dollar this year I'll probably stay in Mexico 4 months as their peso has tumbled as well.*


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Eder, I'm going to be in Baja for a couple of months this winter...where in Mexico are you headed. We should hook up for a Pacifico or two.

And yeah, I'm a big fan of retirement so far.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder, thank you for your replies! Couple of more questions....
Do you usually book RV parking upfront online? When you travel for 7-8 months per year, how much approximately do you spend on parking? and , if you care to share, what kind of RV you own?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Jon_Snow said:


> Eder, I'm going to be in Baja for a couple of months this winter...where in Mexico are you headed. We should hook up for a Pacifico or two.


I have to be in Jamaica for December so will most likely be in Los Barriles in mid January...Pacifico is fine as long as it's consumed in the vicinity of a palapa on the beach!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

gibor said:


> Do you usually book RV parking upfront online? When you travel for 7-8 months per year, how much approximately do you spend on parking? and , if you care to share, what kind of RV you own?


I rarely book ahead as normally I have no schedule and hate the pressure of having to be somewhere. I have no idea how much I spend on rv sites per year...I spend what I want. Heres a pic of my part time abode though....I love it!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder, what model is it?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Guban said:


> You can be there for more than 120 days/yr.
> There are just more filing requirements, if you do.


Like the Canadian tax residency test that depends on a series of factors, YMMV as to whether it is a simple as filing the IRS form 8840 to show a closer connection to another country.

It would seem having a permanent home in Canada makes it clear that one has a closer connection but I've seen recommendations for people to sell their home to finance the RV. Without the permanent home in place, the determination process seems more murky.

The IRS says:


> Even if you meet the substantial presence test, you can still be treated as a nonresident alien if you:
> 
> - Are present in the United States for less than 183 days during the year,
> - Maintain a tax home in a foreign country during the year (Refer to Chapter 28 of Publication 17 for a discussion of the tax home concept), and
> ...


http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/Inte...-for-a-Closer-Connection-to-a-Foreign-Country


I'm not saying it's impossible but that one should get appropriate advice before making any assumptions.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor said:


> I understood from this article that in this case you can be IRS target ....


If one qualifies for the closer connection exemption and files the forms on time ... I expect it wouldn't be a problem. 
At least those I know who are doing so have not mentioned any problems.

Knowing about it seems to be half the battle as many I talk to at work are still using the "183 days" and are surprised that 121 over three consecutive years (with no US visits when they are in Canada) is low enough to need to file for the exemption.


Then too, where one has liquidated the permanent home to pay for the RV - it appears to be less clear of a process to establish the closer connection.


Cheers


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Eder said:


> I have to be in Jamaica for December so will most likely be in Los Barriles in mid January...Pacifico is fine as long as it's consumed in the vicinity of a palapa on the beach!


Los Barriles is an pretty easy drive from our place (San Jose del Cabo). My wife and I head up to Cabo Pulmo to do some snorkeling on occasion, so your place isn't much further up the road. Let's make this happen.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a basic spreadsheet that goes out further than death. In the initial years, we tried Florida and CA/Arizona. We had a place for 3 weeks in PV and augmented that with rentals for up to 3 months. We also did home swaps for longer term stays. Most people in CA/Arizona have 2 places so we could pick the one we wanted (e.g. Sedona versus Phoenix). We travelled to Europe every year for a month. We decided that being a resident Alien in the US was not for us. Eventually we decided to buy a condo in Mexico. In 2008, we drove down with some belongings and left the car there. Now we fly down for 6 months, 1 month in Europe and 1 month travelling around BC.

Fourteen years ago, we would never have developed this plan. Westjet direct flights to Mexico reduces our need to enter the US. We had done the RV thing earlier (before retirement) and decided we needed more space.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We are the same. We have absolutely no desire to spend long periods of time or own second homes in Florida, Arizona,SC, Texas, CA, or Hawaii.

Still looking but the last two winters have been in Thailand. Sitting on our balcony in Sifnos, Greece tonight thinking that we could do this for longer periods of time..but not in the winter. We Halle to do some planning when we get back in Oct. and arrange something in PV. For the same reasons...on the water and direct flights from Calgary.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting comments from you travellers, citing no real desire to call U.S. "home". 

I can only assume Mexico remains very affordable, even for long-term renters (2+ months)?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

So far, not many who venture beyond the USA and Mexico for any length of time. That's to be expected of course. Vacation home ownership or RV ownership is a common answer for many but the idea of selling your home to buy an RV has a bit of a burning your bridges aspect to it that should be considered. I'm surprised we have no one who has taken the full time in another country route posting yet. Does this indicate most posting here are a pretty conservative and boring bunch? 

Why no international nomads for example? Move every so often forevermore. I suspect that in many cases based on my own eperiences, couples tend to want a base (or at least one of them does) whereas a single person may be more willing to be a nomad. Age is no doubt also a factor in this regard. The younger you are when you retire, probably the more adventurous you are likely to be. When I retired at 43, there was certainly no way I was going to just play golf 3 times a week or spend winters in Florida or Baja. Now at 69, health coverage and a slower pace are higher on my priority list.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We did see our house two plus years ago. After owning our various homes for 35 years I have found renting to be very 
liberating and financially advantageous. My spouse on the other hand has nesting syndrome and desperately wants to be an owner again. We have been travelling and are always on the lookout for a good second home in the winter months. My company pension plan covers us for sixty days out of country travel medical insurance. This is a significant asset but could be discontinued at any time as employees look for ways to cut costs and ee benefits.

I suspect that the issue for us is that we have itchy feet and lengthy bucket lists. MStill too many places to go whilst we have the health and financial resources to do so. What we have discovered One thing about ourselves it that I could travel almost indefinitely whereas two months is about it for my spouse. So we are backing off in the length...except over the winter when it needs to be three months and sometimes more in Calgary.

What I find is that we are valuing experiences more that possessions as we move to the other side of the fulcrum.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

For us. it is health coverage and easy travel by air or land. I worked in Malaysia and The Philippines and there are many beautiful inexpensive places there. I loved to spend weekends on the beach. One beach is as good as another. I looked at Uruguay because it is very Canadian-like as a country. Great climate and inexpensive casitas on the beach. But it fails the test I already mentioned.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

OldPro said:


> So far, not many who venture beyond the USA and Mexico for any length of time. That's to be expected of course...
> Does this indicate most posting here are a pretty conservative and boring bunch?
> 
> Why no international nomads for example?


Maybe the nomads are too busy with what's local versus searching out CMF?
I'll happily do the research to find out if someone will pay me to do it ... 








OldPro said:


> ... I suspect that in many cases based on my own eperiences, couples tend to want a base (or at least one of them does) whereas a single person may be more willing to be a nomad.
> 
> Age is no doubt also a factor in this regard...


Interesting ... most that I can think of preferred to stay close to where they were because of friends/family/social life. Of those that I can recall who moved to other parts of the province or another province, overwhelmingly did so to be closer to family as opposed to cheaper costs or better weather.


Cheers


----------



## OldPro (Feb 25, 2015)

All of us have personal experience based on .................our personal experiences. What I mean Eclectic12 is that we all tend to know people (at least those we know well) who are much like ourselves. 

Most of the people I know from my retirement life have been people who moved far away from home and for whom family/friends were obviously not the primary motivator. In fact, in many cases, becoming 'empty nesters' or divorced/widowed perhaps, has been the factor that freed them to do what they wanted to do for themselves.

I recently read a thread on another forum by a 76 year old guy from Australia who was planning to move to Greece for a year or more (indefinite plans) to write (he is published) on ancient Greek history. His wife died about a year ago and that is allowing him to follow his dream. I'm sure that wasn't his preference but I find it quite a common kind of story among some more nomadic retirees. I also know a woman who was widowed about 2 years ago. They had never done much travelling. Now she travels several times a year.

That's why I wrote 'or at least one of them does'. Often one person defers to the other person's preferences and in this regard, if one wants a nest the other usually defers to that. So the 'nomad' is more likely to be single. It isn't always the case obviously but the math supports the supposition I think. I think there are more 'nesters' in general than 'non-nesters'.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's probably also an age thing ... when one stops working at an older age, the health might not be there and the concern about available health care may limit one's options.

It's like my aunt used to say ... "I used to look at all the free time of the old people around me in envy, now I have the time but don't have the energy/health - if you want to do it, do it while you are young".


Cheers


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

OldPro said:


> So far,
> Why no international nomads for example? Move every so often forevermore. I suspect that in many cases based on my own eperiences, couples tend to want a base (or at least one of them does) whereas a single person may be more willing to be a nomad.


Yeah that's me, wife wants to be a nomad, travel the world, me I need a base to come home to, even if it's just a studio apartment. 


BTW what happens if the IRS decide you're a resident alien (not sure if that's the correct term). I assume it means you have the hassle of filing a tax return, but since taxes are lower in the US than it should be just paper work, or?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Eclectic12 said:


> It's like my aunt used to say ... "I used to look at all the free time of the old people around me in envy, now I have the time but don't have the energy/health - if you want to do it, do it while you are young".
> 
> 
> Cheers


Bingo. Had I worked until traditional retirement age, saving at the rate I was before I quit working...well, and this is not meant to be an internet humblebrag, but I would have likely been sorta "filthy rich". I decided to gladly sacrifice this future wealth in order to enjoy life to it's fullest NOW, while I'm in my 40's, while still possessing all my health and vitality. Been retired a year now, and nothing even close to resembling a regret thus far.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Bingo. Had I worked until traditional retirement age,


 Jon, as far as I remember , you wife is still working? Does it somehow bothers you? I ask because in any case i gonna be in such situation...


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

gibor said:


> Jon, as far as I remember , you wife is still working? Does it somehow bothers you? I ask because in any case i gonna be in such situation...


Yep, she still works because, quite honestly, she loves what she is doing and gets paid amazingly well as an added bonus. But our passive income is comfortably above our spending and this surplus is ever increasing, and will do so quickly while she still works...so the obvious benefits of her working longer is obvious. It doesn't really BOTHER me - it just makes it a bit more challenging when I'm off doing my "retired things" while she still punches the clock. But I have to say, we have found a nice balance in the last several months between me doing my stuff I like, and still being attentive to her wishes in regards to the relationship.

We've got a pretty good thing going now.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> But I have to say, we have found a nice balance in the last several months between me doing my stuff I like, and still being attentive to her wishes in regards to the relationship.
> 
> We've got a pretty good thing going now.


Nice to hear man


----------



## ashin1 (Mar 22, 2014)

OldPro said:


> Most of the people I know from my retirement life have been people who moved far away from home and for whom family/friends were obviously not the primary motivator. In fact, in many cases, becoming 'empty nesters' or divorced/widowed perhaps, has been the factor that freed them to do what they wanted to do for themselves.
> 
> 
> .


You took the words right out of my mouth.
I attended the same public school for 13 years
graduated at 17 years old, no girlfriend no baggage what so ever
moved to Edmonton for a year for college
then moved to a small rural town called wainwright for another year for my clinical practice
by 19 I had picked up a job in Melville SK, and moved to that community 9 hours away from wainwright.
lived there for 1 year then moved to another town called Balcarres SK for 2 years
which brings me to age 22 where i moved to Northern Alberta, about 18 hour drive from Balcarres SK.
To where i am at currently still in the north i am now 24, soon to be 25 within this month, and I see myself still busy in retirement.
As well i do what i please, being my curiosity, happiness, and my health as my motivators.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Agreed. This may depend on your lifestyle prior to retirement. 

During our working lives we I/we slowly moved west by choice and by employer moves. Montreal, Toronto, Ottawa, Calgary, Vancouver, and now Calgary again. in most instance we did not know anyone or have family in those cities. I travelled extensively for business and we had a number of international company sponsored reward vacations. Now we cannot imagine living anywhere except western Canada. Every time we think of moving to Ontario it takes about 5 seconds to say no. Let's stay in the west.

Now, in retirement we travel frequently. I could very easily go for months at a time. My spouse wants to get home after five or six weeks. We are now renting and I would happily move to another country like Portugal, Spain, France, Italy, etc. for one or two years. so we are now doing shorter trips, five-six weeks max.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We are a month in Italy starting in Milan and now in Taormina. Great experience and our third trip to Italy. We head for Mexico mid-November.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds great kcowan. We really liked Italy last fall.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

*509*

New guy here...

Put me in the "increase hobby time" category. I'm retiring in 2 months at 53 and plan to put more time towards hobbies. I plays bass and guitar in a few bands, and will welcome the extra time to work on my chops and to jam during the day with other fellow musicians.

And, I'll golf a little more as I prefer very early tee times but had to work. There are also a few DIY projects that I've put off, and one of my friends wants me to be the "handyman" for his rental properties.


----------

